
Optional arguments in Rust 1.12 - clarkmoody
http://xion.io/post/code/rust-optional-args.html
======
asp2insp
This is pretty cool and will definitely simplify some of my code.

It's worth mentioning that there is an RFC discussion for first-class support
optional (or keyworded) arguments here: [https://github.com/rust-
lang/rfcs/issues/323](https://github.com/rust-lang/rfcs/issues/323)

